
Make or Break Your Life Between 5–7 AM - nikolasavic
https://medium.com/thrive-global/you-make-or-break-your-life-between-5-7-am-a7f4125e1326
======
humbleMouse
I disagree with the main thesis of this article. I use 5-7am to sleep every
day. I don't know why the author chose to pick these specific times as the
only time you can organize your life. I would argue that being organized and
reflecting on your goals etc. can be done whenever you feel like it. Doesn't
have to be between 5-7am...

The article seems geared towards people with a 9-5 and kids. That's cool, but
don't act like you are holier than thou for waking up at 5am and doing stuff.
Plenty of organized healthy productive people who sleep during that time.

